# Trident Rear Wash Wipe



## 118905 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi, this is a long shot but thought I'd ask anyway..........

My 2005 VW Trident (T5 Transporter) has sprung a leak in the rear wash wipe department - when I press to wash, I get a water leak in the back of the van  .

Can anybody please advise what (and how) I need to remove in order to get to the offending pipework - I'm assuming a pipe has just become disconnected but don't know how to get to it.

Thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

With problems like these it's sometimes easier to have a quiet chat at the dealers, it's amazing what a tenner can do.

Kev.


----------

